# Ice hooding



## Xolomariuenda (May 4, 2022)

Hey guys how do we do ice hooding. Heard good reviews about it. Where do we actually put the ice cube. On the eyebrow , or the eyelid? So do we shut our eyes and put the ice cube on the lids?? I’m so lost lol


----------



## Enlil (May 4, 2022)

1- stop being fat homosexual and stop caring about females.

2- hoodingz doesn't suit everyone it depends on face shape and harmony.

3- for the topic, you get a bowl /bath tub filled with iced water. u hold breath and shug head down for 10sec. repeat for couple times.


----------



## Deleted member 18418 (May 4, 2022)

been doing it for 2 months and it works, but i've noticed it has insane results while being on a calorie surplus, minimal results while being on a deficit


----------



## Lorsss (May 4, 2022)

ice hooding does not give significative hooding furthermore ice hooding procedures are extremely long, tiring and painful.

conversely, supraorbital smashing or UEE fillers works for eyelid hooding


----------



## Xolomariuenda (May 4, 2022)

TanZera said:


> been doing it for 2 months and it works, but i've noticed it has insane results while being on a calorie surplus, minimal results while being on a deficit


So what exactly did u do mate @TanZera


----------



## damnit (May 12, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> ice hooding does not give significative hooding furthermore ice hooding procedures are extremely long, tiring and painful.
> 
> conversely, supraorbital smashing or UEE fillers works for eyelid hooding




prepare for brain damage .

Ice hooding isn't a tiresome procedure lol , it's just 5 minutes of ice rubbing , but the first minute it hurts a bit. Though i agree it gave me just around 10 percent more hooding nothing spectacular.


----------



## Lorsss (May 12, 2022)

damnit said:


> prepare for brain damage .
> 
> Ice hooding isn't a tiresome procedure lol , it's just 5 minutes of ice rubbing , but the first minute it hurts a bit. Though i agree it gave me just around 10 percent more hooding nothing spectacular.



I will not have any brain damage since my head lays immobile on the cushion of my bed, while I do suprarbital smashing.

The collision of the smashing device is totally absorbed by the supraorbital rim, there in no recoin in my skull


----------



## Lorsss (May 12, 2022)

damnit said:


> prepare for brain damage .
> 
> Ice hooding isn't a tiresome procedure lol , it's just 5 minutes of ice rubbing , but the first minute it hurts a bit. Though i agree it gave me just around 10 percent more hooding nothing spectacular.


furthermore with supraorbital smashing I just need to pinch brow skin, pull it up to expose the supraorbital, and give a few hits


----------



## Lorsss (May 12, 2022)

I went from full exposure of upper eyelid to perfect hooding with supra rim smashing. No regrets


----------



## Lawton88 (May 12, 2022)

Xolomariuenda said:


> Hey guys how do we do ice hooding. Heard good reviews about it. Where do we actually put the ice cube. On the eyebrow , or the eyelid? So do we shut our eyes and put the ice cube on the lids?? I’m so lost lol



From underneath the eyebrow to the whole eyelid. Going to take some pain but does work over time. Yes shut eyes to expose the eyelids to ice.


----------



## Elvisandreaa (May 12, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> I will not have any brain damage since my head lays immobile on the cushion of my bed, while I do suprarbital smashing.
> 
> The collision of the smashing device is totally absorbed by the supraorbital rim, there in no recoin in my skull


Ohh, so what is the best way to avoid brain damage while bonesmashing? Laying down or supporting your head in a couch or sth (while sitting)?


----------



## Lorsss (May 12, 2022)

Elvisandreaa said:


> Ohh, so what is the best way to avoid brain damage while bonesmashing? Laying down or supporting your head in a couch or sth (while sitting)?


You just have to support your head with your hand, while your elbow lays against a wall.
It's perfect if your have a mirror in the corner of your room so you may support your head with the elbow and see where you are hitting.

At the moment I am smashing sopraorbital rims, browridge, lareral infraorbital rims and wrists.
Thanks to rim smashing I went from 15.8cm circumpherence to 16.6cm


----------



## lonelycurry (May 12, 2022)

It doesn't work if don't already have some hooding. I have retarded shaped orbitals and it doesn't work on me


----------



## lonelycurry (May 12, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> You just have to support your head with your hand, while your elbow lays against a wall.


Can u elab I don't get it where do you put your hand on your head while your elbows touch the wall


----------



## Lorsss (May 12, 2022)

maximumcoper_gaming said:


> Can u elab I don't get it where do you put your hand on your head while your elbows touch the wall


gotta send you a picture


----------



## lonelycurry (May 12, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> gotta send you a picture


u mind boss?


----------



## LMSMaxxer (May 12, 2022)

You can get hooding with age. I just apply ice on my inner eyebrow area and call it a day.


----------



## MEMPSK (Jul 1, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> gotta send you a picture


Do you have pictures of results?


----------



## halo3player1851 (Jul 1, 2022)

I already have insane hooding but I'm still fucking ugly, is there other benefits to doing this?


----------

